Ask HN: Anyone have experience selling software to federal law enforcement? - mjjjokes
======
chrisbennet
A couple of experiences:

Not federal but a long time ago my partner and I tried to sell an RFID
solution to a jail in NY. Something that I learned from that is that _they
actually don 't care about saving money_. If they save $100K this year, next
year they will get $100K less from their sponsoring organization.

Another experience was working for a tiny company trying to sell to 3 letter
federal agencies. In that instance, the process was so drawn out that the
company went out of business before they could get any money from them. This
also happened to another friend of mine. Nothing happens fast with the
government.

------
The_DaveG
Not federal law enforcement, but government and major corporations generally
have preferred vendors who can help sell the product for some percentage off
the top. In my experience this is a much less time consuming process than
going through the process of getting set up as an official vendor.

